# groundhogs



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

just curious to see how many of you hunt groundhogs with your bow.. i haven't been able to try it yet hope to soon!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I shoot gophers with my bow.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

i drilled about 10 dakrats with mine so far, its fun when you nail something that small at 35 yards.


----------

